# Rusty Stirrup Equitation/Hunter



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

It's mainly aimed at Re-Riders or adults who rode as Juniors who have started riding after a long break (The TRIPLE C!: college, children, career)


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oooh......I think I fall into that lol. Darnit, time flies.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, over the summer I saw a class at a show that was called "old timers , riders 30 and over" I was like whoa am I an old timer? lol, I am 33


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Some shows have really old people classes  50+


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

How do I find that??? That's the perfect class for me!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh dear...is 30 an old timer in the horse world?! 

They have a 45+ English/Western class called Jack Benny Pleasure. I have never done an english/western combined class before, they have it available for younger riders so I might just do it cuz it's another class. I have so much to brush up on, glad I am starting with a schooling show cuz it's been so long and my trainer used to fill out all the paperwork and I mostly rode in jumpers. I have to keep reminding myself this is all about fun and a good time and no ones pressuring me to do anything


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Might depend on your area... but Rusty Stirrup around here is an amateur class at 2"6 for those 35 and up.


----------

